# MF245 clutch doesn't disengage



## typx66

I have just purchased a 1981 MF245 with 2600 hours. When the clutch pedal is depressed the clutch doesn't disengage. The tractor keeps moving. But if I tap the brakes it releases. It doesn't do it every time, but the majority of the time, and seems to do it in low range more often. Is this an adjustment issue or a is replacement needed. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Mickey

It could be an adjustment. Has this tractor been sitting around for some time? Due to lack of use and humid winter, possible that clutch disk is sticking to either the flywheel or pressure plate. Due to fact clutch releases when a real load is placed on the clutch supports this possibility.

My CUT has a clutch release lock that keep pressure off the clutch disk to help prevent this sticking. On my Miata, being out in the rain and parking in the garage overnight, the brakes are stuck to the disks come morning. Frees up fairly easy.


----------



## shona13

Hi typx66.
I suggest you start the engine ,pull the handbrake hard on ,select top gear with the engine running on say 1200 rpm slowly release the clutch as you would do in a hillstart hold the clutch at the POINT of CONTACT for say 5 seconds and do this for about say five times what you are trying to do is polish the flywheel and the clutch cover to remove any rust etc that may have built up when the tractor was sitting be careful don't slip it so much that you can smell the clutch burning.
Give this a try and see how you go. Be careful keep little people out of harms way.
Happy Days 
Hutch.


----------



## typx66

Gents,
Thanks for the suggestions. Tried slipping the clutch with the brakes on and every other little "trick" I know. I've decided to split it and replace the clutch disc, pressure plate and bearings.
The thing just isn't safe the way it is.
Thanks again.


----------



## rrfxxxr

a small wood or plastic block in place between the linkage and the floor board to keep the clutch free from contact when you "park" it for the night is a simple fix. I do that when I winterize mine.


----------



## shona13

G,day typx66.
May i suggest you replace the clutch as an assembly ,that is clutch cover, Main transmission Plate Clutch release bearing and don't forget the Flywheel spigot bearing.
If you don't have a slide hammer to remove the spigot bearing get a grease gun and fill the hole FULL right to the outside with grease and get a round bar that fits neat in the bearing hole put it in the bearing and give it a good smack with a hammer the hydraulic effect will drive the bearing out this will save you removing the flywheel
If you do it this way I guarantee you will be happy with the result, when you install the new cover there are three transit screws holding the assembly in compression REMOVE AFTER THE CLUTCH IS FULLY ASSEMBLED on the flywheel,this allows you to install the clutch ,you will need to make or borrow a clutch plate aligning tool ,remember there are two plates in there that need to be aligned perfectly ,when joining the tractor use two long 7/16 bolts you can borrow them from the hydraulic lift cover under the seat ,the long ones as you get the two halves near each other line up the holes and screw the long bolts in this will help to keep everything aligned a word of caution DO NOT FORCE THE TWO HALVES TOGETHER Or you will bend or break something,if it feels tight measure the gap between the two halves and adjust as required keep them as parallel as possible.
Check the clearance on the clutch pedal ,if you can get a finger between the pedal and the stop this is about right .
Happ[y days 
Hutch.


----------

